# how can u tell



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

Sex in golden sex link chicks?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Wing feathers first 2-3 days. Girls are longer.


----------



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm not sure their real age I had them for a week


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

Hope this helps!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Too late. Prolly can't tell by now. If you got them from TSC then my guess would be girls. No one really wants Roos.


----------



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

I got the from a feed store which told me hens. I already got two roosters and I don't want anymore


----------



## zielinskifarm (Apr 10, 2013)

In my personal experience, 1 in 6 from feed stores has been a cockrel. I have at least 1 right now.  maybe I just pick the boys. lol


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm started to wonder if one of the ugly stepsisters is a stepbrother. Lol


----------



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm not sure what mine are just yet


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Sex links are easy to sex.
Red and gold sex link pullets are mostly red or gold and the roos are mostly white.


----------

